# Statistiken für Webseiten?



## WeirdAl (22. Mai 2007)

Huhu,
es gibt ja viele Webseitenstatistik-Tools bei denen man Javascript in die Seite einbindet, um die Anzahl der Benutzer zu zählen usw. Jedoch will ich keinen Javascript Code einbauen bzw. das innerhalb meiner Webapplikation selbst realisieren.

Gibt es eigentlich für Java eine API bei dem ich per Servlet-Filter oder einfach über eine bestimmte Klasse Daten der Nutzer sammeln und in einer Datenbank ablegen kann?

Cu
Alex


----------



## Ullenboom (23. Mai 2007)

Für Performance-Messungen wüsste ich da was, aber nicht für Logging. Es ist aber die Frage, ob man da nicht auch gleich Tomcats Logging über einen Valve konfigurieren sollte. Über das Common Logfile Format (CLF) oder W3C Extended Log File Format (ELF) kann man gut ein Standard-Tool zur Log-Auswertung wie webalizer nutzen.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## Kencik (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde mich auf für so ein Tool interesieren, mit dem ich zB. bestimmen kann, wie oft, wann und von welchem User eine Methode benutzt wurde und das man die Daten Speichern kann und dann nach bedarf aufruft und filtert. Ich habe es versucht mit JAMon aber so viel ich weiss, kann man dort die Daten nicht filtern.


----------

